
Drone Light Painting - gurkwart
http://www.asctec.de/en/drone-light-painting-the-christmas-edit/
======
tomcam
Amazed at the stability. Is it typical for drones of this caliber? I would
think weather would have knocked them off course at the very least.

~~~
gurkwart
The company that made the video and builds those drones, Ascending
Technologies GmbH, is developing high-end systems targeted towards industry
and universities. As far as I know, they have the only triple redundant flight
controler and their own gps, which in combination is one of the most precise
solutions their is [1]. It compensates winds of up to 15 m/s on its own. Their
technology also powers the upcoming Volocopter [2]. So as surely the consumer
drones get better and better each year, their is something to be have for a
bit more money, right? ;)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAR8plnN_10](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAR8plnN_10)

[2] [http://www.volocopter.com/index.php](http://www.volocopter.com/index.php)

